# Whats the best bait for wild hogs



## Bone Buster

We have had a lot of hogs move in our hunting area. They are rooting all along the edge of the peanut fields but we never see them. So I was wondering how I could bait them up in the woods were I could try to take one with my bow. I've already tryed corn and I have had no success in the past couple of weeks!


----------



## whchunter

*Sows*

Female hog that's in heat...... 
Catch a boar everytime!


----------



## Dpsmith

sour  the corn about 2wks in a bucket of water..... seriously stinks and only hogs will eat it.


----------



## Doyle

Ferment the corn.  Fill up a 5 gallon buck about 2/3 full of corn.  Add one can of cheap beer, one bottle of the cheapest grape soda (not diet), a package of kitchen yeast, and then fill up with water until it gets to within about 2 inches of the top of the bucket.  Put the lid on loosely (so it can breathe) and set it outside (way downwind of your house).  

After a about a week, it will be nicely fermented.   Take a set of posthole diggers and dig a few one-foot deep holes all around your stand.  Fill them with corn and slosh the liquid all around.  The pigs will try and dig the corn out and that will hold them there for a longer period of time.


----------



## rjcruiser

Doyle said:


> Ferment the corn.  Fill up a 5 gallon buck about 2/3 full of corn.  Add one can of cheap beer, one bottle of the cheapest grape soda (not diet), a package of kitchen yeast, and then fill up with water until it gets to within about 2 inches of the top of the bucket.  Put the lid on loosely (so it can breathe) and set it outside (way downwind of your house).
> 
> After a about a week, it will be nicely fermented.   Take a set of posthole diggers and dig a few one-foot deep holes all around your stand.  Fill them with corn and slosh the liquid all around.  The pigs will try and dig the corn out and that will hold them there for a longer period of time.




Yup...either that or hang the slosh from a tree so that they can't get to it....and you can use it over and over again.


----------



## germano1

Fermented corn and sugar placed in a post hole we'll get them in and holdem.


----------



## Icemaster

Sweet Feed


----------



## willy57

*hogs*

call me after deer season and we will put some dogs on them. 850-445-9818


----------



## koreanheat257

Bone Buster said:


> We have had a lot of hogs move in our hunting area. They are rooting all along the edge of the peanut fields but we never see them. So I was wondering how I could bait them up in the woods were I could try to take one with my bow. I've already tryed corn and I have had no success in the past couple of weeks!




That big titty chick on American Hoggers!!!!


----------



## mwood1985

shoot yea. ill take miss krystal hunting any day


----------



## skiff23

That Miss "Pistol" by the way  ! She is a looker !
:worm:


----------



## plotthunter05

burnt oil


----------



## shawnkayden2006

sour corn


----------



## NorthGaDawg069

burnt motor oil will work like crazy and will bring in every hog within 1 mile of you! Dip a old feed or corn sack into the burnt oil and tie it to a tree and they will go crazy.


----------



## jiminbogart

NorthGaDawg069 said:


> burnt motor oil will work like crazy and will bring in every hog within 1 mile of you! Dip a old feed or corn sack into the burnt oil and tie it to a tree and they will go crazy.



Just curious, why does that work?

Are we talking just used motor oil?


----------



## VA Dogger

The oil helps with the lice, fleas,ticks,etc.


----------

